

The GNU C Library Steering Committee disbands - gbaygon
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/The-GNU-C-Library-Steering-Committee-disbands-1484707.html

======
_delirium
Of the new informal triumvirate (Roland McGrath, Joseph Myers, and Carlos
O'Donell), one of them, Myers, is also a maintainer of eglibc
(<http://www.eglibc.org/>), which has expressed a long-term interest in
folding back into glibc if maintainer policies permit their goals to be
accomplished via that route. Any ideas if that's going to happen?

~~~
nknight
Myers made another post[1] discussing that. Stripping away the diplomacy, the
answer looks like "probably mostly".

Considering the overall circumstances, any other outcome would seem unlikely.
EGLIBC only existed because of Drepper's attitudes towards embedded systems.

[1] <http://sourceware.org/ml/libc-alpha/2012-03/msg01047.html>

------
KonradKlause
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3761476>

------
pagekalisedown
"The direction of the project will now be governed more informally by a team
led by the current maintainers."

~~~
heretohelp
Soooo...basically Drepper calls the shots more officially rather than de
facto?

Seeing him shoot people down has been an illicit pleasure of mine for years.

~~~
madmoose
Quoth the article: "Ulrich Drepper, who, according to the glibc web site, has
had "overall responsibility for maintenance and development" of the project up
until now, is absent from this list."

~~~
krakensden
There has been a fair amount of... jumping for joy in my google plus feed over
this.

------
nknight
I gather this is actually a formalization of existing reality. After Drepper
left Red Hat late last year and glibc stopped being his day job, his
dictatorial control effectively came to an end. Reviewing the list archives,
community involvement has picked way up in the last few months.

